# 4 failed Transfers with no implantation



## monkeyface1856 (Jul 16, 2014)

I wanted to ask a question and hoping at least a few could answer it. I've had 3 fresh 5 day blast transfers and a FET transfer of 5 day blast. The last fresh one being a proven donor egg. My question is, has anyone had this many transfers fail to implant and eventually gotten a BFP? 

My husband and I have had all the tests done and spent a lot of money trying to rectify them but still no luck. I just need some inspiration to spend more money. If I cannot get any answer on implantation failure then will I ever.


----------



## Claudia H (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi Monkeyface, I don't have a specific answer for you you but i asked my doc this after my last transfer. He said, that of course you can look at immunes and blood clotting etc, but usually, implantation failure is down to the quality of the embryo. I know you said your last round was with DE - so it may just have been that you were extremely unlucky that time? sorry I don't have anything more helpful to say and I can well imagine how heart breaking and frustrating it must be for you. do your doctors have any suggestions? xx


----------



## star17 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hello - sorry to hear about your failed transfers.

I had one succesful ivf that ended in a miscarriage, but then a further 4 transfers all which were bfn.  I had some immune treatment and genetic testing on some of these cycles.  (So we knew it was not an embryo issue).

I am currently 29 weeks pregnant with twins following on from my last fresh cycle.  We moved to Argc and had much more tailored immune treatment and it worked for us!

Good luck!


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

Previous to my successful cycle, I had 5 transfers, (2 fresh, 3 frozen) without even a sniff of a positive. I actually used to think that 2 lines did not exist on a pregnancy test.

ARGC have an extremely tailored approach, it's wildly expensive and appears so disorganised and haphazard, but with immune treatment and their individual approach, I had a successful cycle and my amazing daughter in 2012.

I kept a detailed diary if you fancy a nosey.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=260497.0

I so understand the ongoing torture of negative after negative after negative, it doesn't get any easier.

Dee


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Monkeyface 
Have you thought of going to see Professor Quenby and Professor Brosens who are NHS consultants who run an implantation clinic?  If you Google Professor Quenby name  with Implantation clinic you will find she works out of Coventry Hospital and there are details of how to self refer to the clinic.  
TCCx


----------



## monkeyface1856 (Jul 16, 2014)

Thank you all for your answers. It's very interesting how many people have told me they had immune testing and have gone forward to have a baby. Both my doctors I have had during my IVF journey have said they don't believe in immune testing and that's it all down to the quality of the egg. We are going to give it one more go with our frosties and if we don't succeed then we are going to make an appointment and go for immunes. If anything it may answer a few more questions for me. For now I'm just hoping that our first DE cycle was just a flop and with work eventually.


----------



## Caz15 (May 23, 2015)

Hi Monkeyface, I'm really sorry to hear about your BFNs. I just wanted to say that you shouldn't rule out sperm quality as well as immune issues.

We had always been told that DPs sperm numbers were a bit low but what he did have was good quality so my first clinic said it was probably an egg issue. We then tried a fresh cycle with proven DEs at a clinic in Spain and got a BFN. After that I did full immune testing with Dr G in London and although a few minor issues cropped up, for which we had treatment, we got another BFN on the FET. 

We then went off to Serum in Athens who recommended a DNA fragmentation test on the sperm. The results came back next day showing v low quality and high fragmentation. So it's possible that it's been a sperm issue all along or at least a combination of factors. I also had a hysteroscopy which cleared away a lot of dead tissue. 

I just wish we'd had the fragmentation test done much earlier, when my eggs were younger, but it was never suggested by previous clinics. We just followed their hunch and it may not have been a good one. Now that my eggs are getting on a bit we're considering a double donor cycle.

Good luck!

Caz x


----------



## monkeyface1856 (Jul 16, 2014)

Thank you for your reply. In regards to the DNA frag test we had that done when we moved onto DE. Due to 3 failed transfers the doctor thought his sperm was the problem and he was right. He had 43% frag and after a series of supplements we got it down to 12%. We are hoping the FET might work but if not I think immunes is our next thing to check out.


----------



## Caz15 (May 23, 2015)

Well done for reducing the fragmentation. My DP is rattling with all the antibiotics and vitamins that he's taking so hopefully they'll help. Good luck with the FET, otherwise it does sound as though immune testing is the next step X


----------



## monkeyface1856 (Jul 16, 2014)

Thank you, my husband hates taking them too. We are at a clinic in Spain and they do a multi supplement but was very expensive so I just bought lots of separate supplements. My husband hated taking them and I was always having to remind him. He was happy in the end so I hope yours all works out too.


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Monkeyface,

I had 3 OE and 3DE miscarriages, and I would strongly advise you not to cycle again until you have had some testing!  There are some main causes of failure and miscarriage and I wonder if you could have some of them tested by GP or your clinic before going again?

Tests would include:

Karyotype test for your DH (and you if you ever use OE again).  To test for genetic issues.

Sperm testing - Has been mentioned by other posters.

Thyroid for you - Your TSH MUST be between 1 and 2 for success.  Many doctors do NOT know this and will sign off a much higher TSH.  GP can do this and give you the results.  Also test T3, T4 and antithyroid antibodies in same test.

Clotting - Would include activated protein C resistance, Factor V Leiden, MTHFR, PA1, anticardiolipins, antiphospholipid syndrome (APS), prothrombin gene mutation.

Uterine - fibroids, polyps, etc.  Triple stripe appearance? (Hysteroscopy)

Autoimmune - Check antinuclear antibodies, Rheumatoid factor etc.

Immune issues - NK Cells, cytokines, Tnfa etc.  Needs specialist testing and interpretation

Infection - You and DH - Ureaplasma, mycoplasma, Strep B, BV, Chlamydia

Low Vitamin D

Insulin resistance

Many of the above can be treated with aspirin, clexane, steroids, higher doses of folic acid, B6 and B12.

Best,

Daisy xxx


----------

